# How do you check or know if a trailer is a sweep trailer?



## TargetMcFly (Jul 13, 2021)

Besides asking an ETL or TL/receiver (sometimes they don't know either), how do you check if a trailer is for sweeping or not? And how do I check it myself when there is a sweep on a certain day?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 13, 2021)

Our sweep is on Sunday.


----------



## Jenim12 (Jul 13, 2021)

If you check on Greenfield, you can find the sweep schedule under the Inbound Trailer Dashboard. Just like incoming trailers it tells you when and how many sweep trailers you should be sending back. Some stores load sweeps the day before it actually goes out though, so it's important to know if that's the case for yours or if you do yours the day of.


----------

